# My son's first tattoo



## Gordon Nore (Sep 17, 2007)

Tucker has been thinking about a tattoo for a couple years. Obviously he had to wait until he was old enough -- 16 w/ parental consent; 18 w/out. He decided to have his right shoulder done with a Norse mythology theme that he had researched. (My side of the family is Norwegian.) He's now going on eighteen, and the tatt was a gift for graduating high school last spring. Three sittings. The last one, for the colour, was four-and-a-half hours.

That tattoo includes two ravens and two wolves, associated with Odin, I believe. There are also two Viking ships in the background. The artist wants to bring him back for a couple of touch-ups, but called it quits for yesterday because his skin had taken enough punishment. He's really sore today.

Sometime down the road, he wants to get a Native American themed tatt to hounour Blanche's (my wife's) side of the family -- her grandma was Cherokee. Blanche is from KY.


----------



## terryl965 (Sep 17, 2007)

Nice Tattoes


----------



## grydth (Sep 17, 2007)

Our oldest decided to prank on his parents by having a real tattoo artist sketch a tyranosaurus on his arm with a sharpie.... I didn't go for it: a) having seen millions of the real thing and b) the picture did not have "Mom" lettered in  below the picture....


----------



## Gordon Nore (Sep 17, 2007)

grydth said:


> Our oldest decided to prank on his parents by having a real tattoo artist sketch a tyranosaurus on his arm with a sharpie.... I didn't go for it: a) having seen millions of the real thing and b) the picture did not have "Mom" lettered in  below the picture....



Nice try. LOL

Not so funny. I have a friend whose 13y/o niece came home with the real thing -- properly done too, not street ink.  She was stubborn though and never gave up the name of the shop or artist, so her parents never knew if it was disreputable artist or really good fake ID.


----------



## Kreth (Sep 17, 2007)

Gordon Nore said:


> That tattoo includes two ravens and two wolves, associated with Odin, I believe. There are also two Viking ships in the background. The artist wants to bring him back for a couple of touch-ups, but called it quits for yesterday because his skin had taken enough punishment. He's really sore today.


That's nice work. Cool that he did the research and got something custom done.


----------



## Tames D (Sep 17, 2007)

Gordon Nore said:


> Tucker has been thinking about a tattoo for a couple years. Obviously he had to wait until he was old enough -- 16 w/ parental consent; 18 w/out. He decided to have his right shoulder done with a Norse mythology theme that he had researched. (My side of the family is Norwegian.) He's now going on eighteen, and the tatt was a gift for graduating high school last spring. Three sittings. The last one, for the colour, was four-and-a-half hours.
> 
> That tattoo includes two ravens and two wolves, associated with Odin, I believe. There are also two Viking ships in the background. The artist wants to bring him back for a couple of touch-ups, but called it quits for yesterday because his skin had taken enough punishment. He's really sore today.
> 
> Sometime down the road, he wants to get a Native American themed tatt to hounour Blanche's (my wife's) side of the family -- her grandma was Cherokee. Blanche is from KY.


I love it. Are parents cooler now days? I think so. If I'd done that at the same age as him ,I would have gotten a high five from my dad but my mom would have roundhouse kicked me into Sunday...lol.


----------



## Gordon Nore (Sep 17, 2007)

QUI-GON said:


> I love it. Are parents cooler now days? I think so. If I'd done that at the same age as him ,I would have gotten a high five from my dad but my mom would have roundhouse kicked me into Sunday...lol.



Mine would have disowned me. They had a tough time with the pierced ear when was 24 in 1984. They were no longer alive when I got my tattoo.


----------



## Kennedy_Shogen_Ryu (Sep 18, 2007)

My parents went and got their first tattoos the same day I got my first.  I was 21 they were in their mid 40's early 50's.  I now have 5 tats, and between them my parents have probably 30.  14 or 15 each.  And most of them aren't small either.​


----------



## Jade Tigress (Sep 18, 2007)

Nice work!


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Sep 18, 2007)

Very nice. I only have one tattoo dedicated to my late grandfather. I plan on getting more but havent decided on what I want.

B


----------

